# Netzwerkkarten überbrücken, geht das bei Gentoo? [solved]

## kernelverbieger

Hi ho!

Mich würde mal interessieren ob es unter Gentoo möglich ist zwei Netzwerkkarten zu "überbrücken", wie es im Sinnlos-Vista-Deutsch so schön heißt.

Also zwei identische Netzwerkkarten zu einer "virtuellen" Karte zusammenführen die sich dann die Netzwerklast teilen.

Wie müßte dann die entsprechende Konfiguration in "/etc/conf.d/net" aussehen bzw. wie wird die "virtuelle Karte" dann mit rc-update eingebunden?

Gibt es dazu eventuell ein HowTo?

MfG

KernelverbiegerLast edited by kernelverbieger on Wed Dec 23, 2009 10:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Was du meinst ist Bonding.

http://derekneely.com/2009/06/simple-interface-bonding-gentoo/

Sebastian

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es gibt auch Boards, die das hardwaremäßig können durch eine Einstellung im BIOS.

----------

## kernelverbieger

@Hollowman:

Genau das meine ich...  :Very Happy: 

Dann hab ich wohl immer nach dem falschen Begriff gegooglet.  :Wink: 

@Klaus:

Mein Board hat zwar zwei NIC jedoch unterstützt das Bios kein "Bonding", daher bin ich auf die OS-Variante angewiesen.

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten und ein paar schöne Feiertage.

MfG

Kernelverbieger

P.S.: Bonding hört sich ein bisschen nach SM an...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was du meinst ist Bondage... Ist das so schwierig? Ist aber genauso wie das Netzwerkkarten überbrücken. Es müsste heißen: brücken, ohne über.  Unter überbrücken stelle ich mir etwas anderes vor als unter Brücken... Über sieben Brücken musst du gehn, oder unter einer Brücke schlafen...

Aber wenn du die Lösung gefunden hast, dann ist doch alles OK.

----------

## Hollowman

Andere dumme Frage, wozu brauchst du das? Was machst du, dass du so hohe Netzwerklast hast? Ich würd da lieber ma das Netz auf 1Gbit umbauen.

Sebastian

----------

## think4urs11

Redundanz?

Keine GBit-fähige Infrastruktur (Switch/Kabel/Nic)?

----------

